
AirSend – a new app to get work done in one space - esch89
Have conversations in channels, share large files, track next steps, keep notes and get work done in one space with 100 GB free storage.<p>Currently, we&#x27;re giving free lifetime membership for anyone who signs up now.<p>Sign up here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;live.airsend.io&#x2F;signup<p>Or learn more: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airsend.io&#x2F;
======
bsg75
Is pricing available on your site without having to create an account first? I
could not find it.

~~~
esch89
It's free, and anyone who signs up now has free lifetime membership.

